# Buying a Swift Bolero, any ideas?



## INJEBRECK99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all, we are thinking of buying a 2006 Swift Bolero 630 PR, with 12000 miles recorded , in excellent condition , with extra's, but from a private buyer, any special items I should be looking out for, (motorhome body section, not mechanical),any gremlins or known faults, the vehicle is the ever present Fiat 130 multijet base.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Swift experts will be along soon although from what i have read on here you need to check underneath at the floor for any rotten patches.

Paul.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Bolero has no inherent faults and is held in high regard. You should obviously check for a service history. Also check for any clutch issues in reverse. There were concerns regarding a vibration in reverse whilst going up a steep hill, although reports were in the minority.
Gerry


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

check the cab door for delaminations

Check gearbox for stage 1 and stage 2 mods. slight judder in reverse etc

otherwise a great truck, we had the Voyager same sort of thing]

Enjoy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Swift experts will be along soon although from what i have read on here you need to check underneath at the floor for any rotten patches.


The rotten floor problem was only on the entry level 4 & 5 series Swifts and Bessacarrs. The Bolero's were not affected.

Trevor


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Make sure that the control panel functions as it should

Regards
Andy


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Swift Faults*

Hi, 
Go through the "Swift" section of MHF and try "Swift Talk" forum

You will find the Bolero.Besse and Ace equivalents have lots of problems listed below are those that affected my van

Rotting Floors - look under the hab area if there is a plastic material covering the underside plywood probe all of the perimeter area if soft or has water bubbles - walk away its a back to the factory fix

Hab door - check fit and try opening to the full extent of the door strut if the door outer skin seems to separate from the frame its delaminating and requires a new door - it may have been replaced already ask the vendor

Electrics - check operation of battery charger by looking at the mains "on" indicator in the control panel display and that the charge amps is correct when charging - if it shows 45.5 amp discharge or similar high number the fusebox/control unit is faulty, also check that the other functions are working ie space/water heater, water pump,lights etc all models with Nordelettronica electrics are suspect

Check the rear wheel arches as these are known to fall off

If fitted with an awning make sure that the area inside where the awning fixings are is checked for damp as well as a general damp check

Otherwise its look push pull all interior and exterior fittings to ensure all is well

Best of Luck

Ray


----------



## INJEBRECK99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, many thanks for all the replies, advice taken.


----------

